# I would like to announce....



## Varanus K.Face (May 7, 2011)

This week myself and 3 of my coworkers quit our jobs at Prehistoric Pets.


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

Varanus K.Face said:


> This week myself and 3 of my coworkers quit our jobs at Prehistoric Pets.



WHY!!!


----------



## Varanus K.Face (May 7, 2011)

I am not going to give details, because I am better than that, but I will say that we had a moral conflict with the company and their policies.


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

Thats too bad. You seemed like you enjoyed your job there. What are you gonna do now?

By the way... How is Sally doing?


----------



## Varanus K.Face (May 7, 2011)

I did love my job. I loved it so much. It broke my heart to leave. But if you were in my shoes, you would have done the same.

Sally is doing very well. She is much more alert and responsive. I am so happy to see how well she is progressing


----------

